# Chinese nymphs



## the mantinator (Mar 19, 2007)

I got 3 ooths and hot glued them to the side of a big storage container.I will Sell some if i get a sufficient number.Any tips guys?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 19, 2007)

First of all have small air holes!!!! Second of all they are very canibalistic. Third of all this species doesn't sell for almost anything most people send them for free so you won't make money off that deal. My best advice if you live an a area where you have about 3-4 months of 60 degree weather or above i say just let them go and they will do good outside. You should hatch them indoors because it is fun to watch and learn from. Som people say just to put the eggs outside. That has never worked for me they always see to get eaten by squirrels.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 19, 2007)

oh, well i could always give some to the people on here who want them


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

What kind of "storage" container? Three is way more than you can realistically care for. They will eat each other but not at first. And like was already mentioned you probably won't be able to sell them.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 19, 2007)

im going to put the survivors in other containers (large vials) or just let most of them go and keep a few :wink:

The container Is like a huge plastic storage box.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

Not a good container IMO. You will have trouble getting them out. Once you open the lid they're gonna be running out all over the place.


----------



## sean (Mar 19, 2007)

what do you keep them in to make handling large numbers a bit easier?


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

> what do you keep them in to make handling large numbers a bit easier?


10 gallon aquarium or a large net cage. They are easy to handle if kept together in the right setup.


----------

